# Betta Fish Poop?



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Odd question but.. What should normal Betta Fish poop look like? When I cleaned Tinsel's bowl today, I noticed that his poop was in the shape of a ball. Is that ok? It was about the size of this --> O


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine always look like that. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

That's good to hear, thank you! :-D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------

